# ID?



## gvwp (Jun 8, 2012)

I found a grove of trees in SE Indiana I am not familiar with. Anybody know what this is? Some of the trees were BIG. I've now seen the tree in two different locations so I know its not some kind of planted tree. Sorry for the lousy pictures. All I had in the woods was my cellphone at the time and it takes lousy pictures. First pic is of the leaf. Second is of the bark. Bark is dark but fairly smooth. 

[attachment=6598]
[attachment=6599]


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks sort of like a Linden (Basswood) but the leaf doesn't have enough fine serrations. Gary


----------



## gvwp (Jun 9, 2012)

Its not Basswood. We log Basswood all the time and are very familiar with it. Bark is smooth. I didn't break any pieces off. It has me stumped and I thought I new most all the wild trees in Indiana. I saw the same tree down at the ATV park on state land down near I-64 in southern Indiana so there is an Indiana tree out there that I've not cut or had any experience with.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 13, 2012)

I think your tree might be a witch-hazel. (Hamamelis virginiana) Gary


----------



## DKMD (Jun 13, 2012)

No clue on the ID, but you might take a look at Leafsnap... It's an iPhone app that allows you to snap a leaf photo for tree ID purposes.


----------

